# Please Suggest Some Decent 5.1 Speaker System For Music And Movies..



## 100रभ (Nov 3, 2014)

I Want A Good 5.1 Speaker System For Music(60%) And Movies(40%)...
I Really Like The Edifier DA5100 Pro And F&D F6000U But They Don't Have Dolby Or DTS Audio Encoding And Digital Input(Co-axial) And I Want True surround Sound Experience...
I Was Left With Logitech Z906 They Have Everything I Need But Are Over My Budget(No Problem If They Worth It) And I Heard They Are Not Good For Music...
I Will Be Connecting Them To Home Entertainment Unit (Sony Bravia R482 And Videocon D2H HD STB Via Digital Co-axial Input)
But The Problem Is I Need To Play Movies Via USB Which Can Be Done Through TV But My Tv Has only headphone out And No 5.1 out!


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 4, 2014)

no reply?

Which one would be better ?
Z906 Or Sony IV300 in terms of SQ ??


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 4, 2014)

Budget ... How far can you stretch if the suggestion is good?


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 5, 2014)

20k But 12-14k would be good
i am planning to buy edifier da5100 pro and connect it to a good dvd player and play hd movies via usb 
do dvd players support 5.1 audio?
do they support hd video formats ?
will the quality be affected if i connect it to tv via rca cable ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 6, 2014)

Get the Z906. If DVD players have a 5.1 decoder builtin it will output 5.1 in analog or if it has a coaxial that passes the 5.1 signal digitally then a receiver or the 906 will decode it and play accordingly.


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 6, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the Z906. If DVD players have a 5.1 decoder builtin it will output 5.1 in analog or if it has a coaxial that passes the 5.1 signal digitally then a receiver or the 906 will decode it and play accordingly.


The Z906 Has 2 Optical And 1 Coaxial Input..
I Will Be Connecting It To My Videocon D2h hd stb with coaxial cable
then how i can i play movies using usb because AFAIK no dvd player has optical audio output

please help me connect my d2h and dvd player or usb media player


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 7, 2014)

Please Need Suggestion here...


----------



## 100रभ (Nov 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the Z906. If DVD players have a 5.1 decoder builtin it will output 5.1 in analog or if it has a coaxial that passes the 5.1 signal digitally then a receiver or the 906 will decode it and play accordingly.



Last Question :
Can I Do this ?
i connect my laptop to usb sound card and connect my 5.1 speaker to it and play a 5.1 audio movie and i connect my laptop to tv via hdmi cable..
is it possible to play the video on the tv and the audio on the speakers ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 10, 2014)

May be there could be an option  to select the output device.
Never used external DAC so don't know


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 12, 2014)

If your USB sound card has 5.1 decoders and output then why not. Yes its possible just change the output in windows to speakers and you are done.


----------

